# Gran Canarias (best of the Canaries for an American)



## Benjamino (May 14, 2012)

I plan on working in the Internet Marketing space with companies that already exist to sort of amp up their marketing efforts. I know the unemployment is hight, but I have a pretty good way of connecting with expats and figuring out the local scene to find a job.

I have already done this in Panama, Mexico, Portugal and Spain (Mallorca). This time I'm getting married and want to live somewhere with my wife where our burn rate ($) is low. I have thought that maybe somewhere in Galicia might be good but upon further investigation it seems that Gran Canaria has a lot of the things we're looking for.

Any advice as to what approximate rent prices might be for a 1br place? Also is there significant advantages to being on a different island say Lanzarote or Tenerife if I want to live cheap and have a shot at a marketing job or use my backup plan of teaching English.

I have TEFL and have experience teaching. I have a Spanish wife but am from the US. Advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have sent you a P.M.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello,

The weather in the Canary Islands is definitely better than in Galicia!

A one bedroom flat in Gran Canaria costs between 350 and 600 euros depending on location. High end is beach front Las Palmas but away from the capital and the commuter towns you can rent a big house for 500-600 euros. Gran Canaria has the biggest city here but Lanzarote and especially Tenerife are also big enough for there to be plenty of work teaching English. 

Finding work here is difficult as unemployment is high but it can be done, especially if you are using the islands as a base and working online. With marketing skills you might consider looking for work in the resorts (agan, GC, T and L are the biggest, plus Fuerteventura).

Teaching: Academies such as Inlingua often recruit and some of the international schools (Oakley, Canterbury, American) take on assistants and even teachers with a TEFL. 

I'm not sure what the visa and work permit regs. are for Americans. 

Hope this helps. Any other questions, ask away 

Alex


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You need to sort out your Visa and look for a property with a solid internet connection, both of which are not always straight forward. You get a lot less property for your dollar because the weather is good all year round but other day to day prices tend to be cheaper than the Spanish mainland for some things. If your an alcoholic chain smoker then you'll be in your element. Gran Canaria is my favourite island, just my view.


----------

